# 125 (or a 6 ft tank)



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so I really am thinking of converting to a tang tank but am looking for help stocking it - im not interested in fronts or trophs and really like calvus. Lets see links or hear the best set ups people have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In my 125 I had calvus, cyps, julidochromis, brevis and caudopunctatus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Altolamprologus are one of the most diverse species in Tanganyika, in terms of keeping them with other tankmates. You can keep them with some of the more robust and aggressive species, or with some of the lesser aggressive fish.

What you put in with them is completely up to you, and what you want out of the tank. (and of course what is available to you) Take a look through the Species profiles, and see what other fishes you like there are.

You could easily do a tank with black calvus, Neolamprologus leleupi, a Julidochromis, a larger shell dweller such as a Lepidiolamprologus meeli/hecqui/boulengeri, and a group of Cyprichromis leptosoma or jumbo.

There are of course plenty of other options as well, so take a look through the profiles, and see if anything in particular interests you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Neolamprologus leleupi, a Julidochromis, a larger shell dweller such as a Lepidiolamprologus meeli/hecqui/boulengeri.


I can share my experience here...I was advised to forego with leleupi with my brevis but I stocked them anyway. The leleupi killed all my brevis AND caudopunctatus before I removed them. Definitely a larger shell dweller with leleupi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I hate to say it too loud, particularly given the terrible experiences many others have had, but I've had great success with brichardi types calvus and leleupi together. It isn't always easy to get it to work, and requires ongoing management of territories, and removal of the brichardi fry from time to time... but I've had it work three seperate times now, and had it work for friends too.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> I hate to say it too loud, particularly given the terrible experiences many others have had, but I've had great success with brichardi types calvus and leleupi together. It isn't always easy to get it to work, and requires ongoing management of territories, and removal of the brichardi fry from time to time... but I've had it work three seperate times now, and had it work for friends too.


Yep all nasty enough or protected enough to live OK together for me too. Yep agree no shellys except big nastys like Lepidiolamprologus hecqui in that sort of a tank.

I find Julies can stand up to these guys too.

But only in big tanks. leleupi just too nasty to all shellys in small tanks.

Personaly I would drop leleupi for J.regani Kipili and swap brichardi for gracilis, so to keep your other options more open.

All the best James


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's part of what I want is to essentially have rocks, shells, and open water - anyone have recommendations for where to get shells from and if I should get groups of everything at the same time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Getting all the fish at once is ideal. Check Retailer Reviews for vendors like this one to consider your options for procuring shells.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... review.php


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bwestgsx06 said:


> That's part of what I want is to essentially have rocks, shells, and open water - anyone have recommendations for where to get shells from and if I should get groups of everything at the same time?


Most of the time you should get groups of everything at the same time. If you decide on any brichardi/pulcher group type fish, I would get them after the other fish have been established for some time.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I would most likely do a group of brichardi/pulcher in their own tank - I was looking at the current solana tank on dr. FANDS but can't find any freshwater reviews - reason being my wife loves
Fish with long flowing fins but than doesn't like aquariums where you can see everything on top - she calls them 70's style


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

But let's say I do cyps, calvus, a shell dweller and leleupi or the colorless leleupi - would I still want to buy groups?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Did a 125 gallon Tang community tank once. Had orange fin comps, cyps, and brevis...


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

What are everyone's stocking numbers to do something like this?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes you would want to buy groups. Six each of the shellies, leleupi, calvus. One or two dozen non-jumbo cyps.

If you want to try for a colony or harem of calvus (instead of a pair) you might go for 12.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya I think getting a harem in there would be pretty awesome if I can track down that many - but I have quite a bit of planning for this stoll


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Yes you would want to buy groups. Six each of the shellies, leleupi, calvus. One or two dozen non-jumbo cyps.
> 
> If you want to try for a colony or harem of calvus (instead of a pair) you might go for 12.


Why do you recommend only non-jumbo cyps? Just curious as I am looking to add cyps to a 125 as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The number for cyps would be different if you were going jumbo. Just wanted to give a number for ideas.

You probably would not want to combine cyps and paracyps however.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would strongly advise against Neolamprologus leleupi with any shelly smaller than say L.hecqui.
I have had them kill multies, brevis, occies, "Lamprologus" stappersi/meleagris and even T.temperalis.

A Julie say even a big beautiful one like J.regani kipili or even better a small one like a good yellow J.ornatus would be a safer and more beautiful option.

Puncs yep, recommed that Neolamp over leleupi for a community.

All the best James


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well my goal would be to have a Shelly (I understand I'd need a bigger one - I'm still researching these), maybe a harem of calvus or comps., and either a leluipi or Julie? But not both? And than a form of cyps to roam the top half, right?

Can I do pairs of all the fish? I really like the Julia. Regani Kipili from the pictures they're pretty yellow


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Julies and leleupi is not imposable. Yep they can sometimes squable over territory esp for some reason ornatus for me. Dunno if its the yellow that the leleupi go for. Fine with gombi or transcriptus or normal regani for me. 
Kipili if bigger would prob rule the tank and has been a good tank boss for me in the past.
Not tried that one in with leleupi myself, as iether give all the yellow and rockdweller I have needed for any one tank.

All the best James


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the swift replies everyone - so what would stocking numbers be for the species? I can't find cyps but have dewindti available - is that a good substitute and if so what sort of numbers am I looking at?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems a reasonable substitute to me. More able to put up with bullying than ordinary none Jumbo Cyps but less than Jumbo Cyps. Kind of needs a lot of open swimming space but then you have that.

Erm Kind of lost track, can you give the new species selection and I will try to give numbers for your tank.

No dought others should/could chime in. Esp Mods if I say something that has only worked for me and that does not generaly work OK.

All the best James


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

It would be the dewindti, julie. Regani Kipili, a larger shelly (are the caudo's good or no since the females are small?) and either calvus or compressiceps..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would be happy trying puncs in there. Though they may not act like a shelly more like a rockdweller sometimes. As you have dropped leleupi it kind of opens up your real shelly choice again to pretty much any one you like most.

All the best James


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm revisiting this with hopes of keeping Frontosa a few months after this tank is setup...

I originally wanted to do Tanganyikan community all from Zaire, but am now interested in trying to get some of Razzo's gold head comps so now stocking has opened back up...

So maybe 10-12 Alto. Gold heads
6 Leleupi (rehome non pairs)
6 julie. regani kipili

And than eventually some fronts....


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

J.regani Kipili and lelepui did not work for me. Lucky for me the J regani Kipili won the yellow I am a complet *%*^% war.

Yellew is kind of the warning sine to other tangs to stay away. Its for sure a brave mix to try two yellow species. Yep tried it and yep only one species survived. So glad it was J.regani Kipili for me rather that N.leleupi.

Saying that I keep trying N.leleupi but my "pairs" just keep on falling apart after breeding. Unlike J. regani Kipili, hard to get a good pair but once you have its great!

Erm you know I realy would go bigger cichlids if looking to add fronts.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

would the gold heads and julies butt heads than?


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

do calvus/comps and julie's typically butt heads than or no?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry not to get back to you earlier, some very good questions, I will try and answer from my own experience.
Yellow Altolamps do not butt heads with yellow Neolamps too bad (Big yellow Neolamps are a prob to all other cichlids) nor yellow Julies. Yellow julies and yellow Neolamps yep can be a prob if about the same size.
Yep with Altolamps its a numbers game. Keep just a few, calvus and comps can be nasty to each other and within type or species big time agression. Lots of each/both, very mellow to each other. Devel is in the detail. And I have not tried all of em together in all the various pos combinations.

You stocked this tank or not? Erm its kind of been ages since you started asking questions. Kind of sorry you got the answers so slow.  Me I am still learning after more years than I care to remember.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

bwestgsx06 said:


> do calvus/comps and julie's typically butt heads than or no?


In my experience, calvus and comps can get along quite well in the same tank provided you have numbers. More than one of each species and they tend to completely ignore the other species. Their personalities are different and really compliment each other.

Unfortunately I have never kept julies (I plan to one day). I could be wrong but it my impression that altos and julies do well in the same tank????

Russ


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I Had Julie Regani Nsumbu, Gold Comps, and Leluepi in a tank with Fronts, no problems.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

diggingn way deep in the archive! For now, i just ordered 10 Muzi Gold Heads and 6 black congo calvus juvies


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

bwestgsx06 said:


> diggingn way deep in the archive! For now, i just ordered 10 Muzi Gold Heads and 6 black congo calvus juvies


Pictures would be appreciated...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't know if anyone has meantioned shells yet but I use escargot shells bought in bulk on eBay.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, I saw escargot shells at the Commissary in the imported food area. these will work great until they get a little larger.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks - I'll have to check the commissary first!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It was like $5 for a dozen.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Got some black Congo white pearl calvus and some Muzi gold head comps!


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Welp my nitrates have finally started coming down (although not as much as I would prefer but still acceptable for fish), so I put my altos in my 125. What a drastic difference. They're all out and about and exploring, very cool to watch. I'm testing out different rock formations and such to determine what's best and now all of my fish are basically in one two foot section of my tank!

Anyways, here are some shots as it sits right now.










Notice the different colors depending on each fish's mood









One of the BCWP all dark


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

looking good!


----------

